# Forums



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

How does one start their own forum? Looking to start one similar to this one but for Bamboo Gardening  - there will be a simple IQ & PI test to join.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Just google free forums and it should hook you up. The set up of a forum will take you a couple of hours, being your first, and then take it from there 
Getphpbb is aweful, I don't recommend it, forummotion is not the best either.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Just google free forums and it should hook you up. The set up of a forum will take you a couple of hours, being your first, and then take it from there
> Getphpbb is aweful, I don't recommend it, forummotion is not the best either.


Thanks for your help bro!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I love bamboo! I have black bamboo that I spread all over. Ok thats all I had to say


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I love bamboo! I have black bamboo that I spread all over. Ok thats all I had to say


I have black bamboo clump in my front yard, emerald green forming a wall along the perimeter of my back yard, sea breeze in the far left backside of my back yard next to where our future pond will be & a clump of oldham next to where our future deck will be.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I spend so much time separating them and lining them alllll along my yard lol. I want a bamboo wall.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I spend so much time separating them and lining them alllll along my yard lol. I want a bamboo wall.


I have 8 babies along the backside now. How do you separate & what stage did you do so j/c?

I really like them back there, it makes the yard so calming & serene - it also conceals the retention ditch that hooks up to our canal lol...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We just dig'em up when we want to move some, pull them apart and replant. We of course do it gently, but occasionally you get one that go into shock.

I don't usually move them in single sticks. I have a few singles, but I like small groups of 3-4 sticks.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> We just dig'em up when we want to move some, pull them apart and replant. We of course do it gently, but occasionally you get one that go into shock.


That's my concern is them going into shock - which is why I'd rather just buy another plant eventually.

What do you mean by gently, what exactly is the process you perform? Do you snip them diagonally apart, & where do you stop at on the plant? Just at the tip of the existing plant, or do you go all the way down to the base? JC


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have never had to snip them. When they grow off they start right next to the other plants spreading. I just dig them up and separate the roots. I have never had to cut one from the other.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I have never had to snip them. When they grow off they start right next to the other plants spreading. I just dig them up and separate the roots. I have never had to cut one from the other.


Okay, I see what you mean now - that makes sense. How often do you spread, I kinda like it bunched together?

The girl at the Bamboo field recommended snipping them at the tips then planting to spread... Of course every other sentence I caught was also a fake wanna be south African/Australian accent... Couldn't really tell cause it was poorly spoken, Gotta love West Palm *rolls eyes* - I think she was A - either still in high school, or B home from college working the fields for her parents - crushing on my hubby..

Although the fertilizer she gave us was actually worth a darn... If I knew the name I'd tell you, what kind do you use?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Free forums tendd to get less traffic, when I started my pit bull one I got hosting only like $8 a month, domain name $9 then the vbulletin software was like $180 or something like that. Good luck and if you need help setting it up let me know I do web design on the side and can help ya


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I just spread them when ever they grow. Right now, because we just moved and transplanted a bunch to the new place they are still settling in and aren't producing right now. 

The ranch I work on has a rat/mouse room that raises feeder animals for snake and what not. Well we have compost type piles from all the rat poo bedding. The piles have been there for YEARS so you take off a top layer and there is PERFECT golden fertilizer  We don't buy anything, we use that for everything we grow and it makes some huge, gorgeous plants. Many people in our fmailys come out and get it too lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I just spread them when ever they grow. Right now, because we just moved and transplanted a bunch to the new place they are still settling in and aren't producing right now.
> 
> The ranch I work on has a rat/mouse room that raises feeder animals for snake and what not. Well we have compost type piles from all the rat poo bedding. The piles have been there for YEARS so you take off a top layer and there is PERFECT golden fertilizer  We don't buy anything, we use that for everything we grow and it makes some huge, gorgeous plants. Many people in our fmailys come out and get it too lol.


Well there ya go then 

I wonder if dog poo works the same?? I feed him Nutru Herring & Rice Meal.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Well there ya go then
> 
> I wonder if dog poo works the same?? I feed him Nutru Herring & Rice Meal.


No Dog and Cat feces do not make fertilizers. Especially Cat.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

gamer said:


> Free forums tendd to get less traffic, when I started my pit bull one I got hosting only like $8 a month, domain name $9 then the vbulletin software was like $180 or something like that. Good luck and if you need help setting it up let me know I do web design on the side and can help ya


Hey, thanks! I would look into a web server like that, but free is all I can do for now :/


----------

